# Sling for grooming table



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Ok I cut Cody's hair off his pads every 2-3 weeks. I also cut a little between them too. What a struggle. He does not lay on his back & swaddling does not work. I break it up in many sessions because I get tired. The only way his back feet are done is my husband holds him & feeds him liver treats. I've never cut him so go figure. Quite awhile ago saw a video on grooming a maltese. They had a sling where each foot hung out. That's what I need. Any one seen these for sale?


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Okay found the sling on-line called the Clipping Sling will need the cross bar support for my grooming table. Boy it's pricey but seriously considering this option.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Pat - I saw a few vendors @Superzoo that made slings for pro-groomers to facilitate grooming of 'dancing' dogs. I didn't pay attention, but I should've since most dogs are quite naughty in their individual way during grooming.

I wonder if just a plain soft harness like the Dogo or some soft mesh harness would help stabilize Cody === assuming you can hook it to a table grooming table. ???


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Hedy do have a grooming table(used to groom my fox terrier) but will need the support for my table






. This option the best. But might work with regular arm on table since he is only 6 pounds what do you think?


----------



## Fafel (Feb 9, 2014)

Boy, I am so getting one of these! I have to dry my dogs on my knees because they just won't stand on the table.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I feel your pain! Riley is something else when I trim his feet! And although I started when he was a puppy he has decided NOT to let me trim his nails anymore! I have to take him to the vet to get them trimmed and they charge $14. just to trim his nails! I trimmed them tip he was over a year old so go figure!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I use the tiny round table top grooming table and definitely use the noose when drying. The tiny table helps keep them in a limited space for grooming. You've seen that I have them kinda boxed in with stuff on both sides of the grooming table so they can't move too much == with pillows against the back wall so I can invite them to relax against the soft pillow.

I don't enjoy when I do grooms at peoples houses and I have to try and work with the dog on too big of a table == they just move around too much == 

I was grooming a sweet baby on a BBQ cuz owner wanted the hair outside and it was impossible to do == I didnt have all day to dance w/this cute sooooo i put the dog on a tiny coffee table in their yard and the dog was like a statue == doesn't always work, but smaller spaces help some


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Ann Mother said:


> Hedy do have a grooming table(used to groom my fox terrier) but will need the support for my table
> View attachment 202217
> . This option the best. But might work with regular arm on table since he is only 6 pounds what do you think?
> View attachment 202225



This should help for sure!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

MalteseObsessed said:


> I use the tiny round table top grooming table and definitely use the noose when drying. The tiny table helps keep them in a limited space for grooming. You've seen that I have them kinda boxed in with stuff on both sides of the grooming table so they can't move too much == with pillows against the back wall so I can invite them to relax against the soft pillow.
> 
> I don't enjoy when I do grooms at peoples houses and I have to try and work with the dog on too big of a table == they just move around too much ==
> 
> I was grooming a sweet baby on a BBQ cuz owner wanted the hair outside and it was impossible to do == I didnt have all day to dance w/this cute sooooo i put the dog on a tiny coffee table in their yard and the dog was like a statue == doesn't always work, but smaller spaces help some


I don't have the problem with Charlie moving around. My problem is that he does not want to stand. I lift him up to stand, the time it takes to get a leg he already is in the down position again. He does not want to sit either. I think he does that on purpose because he thinks I won't be able to do what I want to do. I finally managed to get him to lay on his back for a minute. I have just enough time to do one paw pad and he already turns around to lay down flat on his belly again.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Yes Janine can understand that's why thinking the sling with holes for feet. I get him done but takes forever in divided sessions.
Hedy the small table would be nice but think he would climb me like a cat & get on my shoulders. He does this already.


----------

